# General > AquaTalk >  Floating driftwood

## fLuSh®

Hi,

Just got this driftwood from a friend. It floats after I submerged it in a pail of water.

Any idea how to make it sink?

----------


## benny

Tie it to a piece of heavy stone and soak it for another month.

Cheers,

----------


## Wackytpt

You can try pouring hot water over it to faster the process. But you got to do it for a few times or days depending on the type of wood.

----------


## michael lai

If you have the mobile heater, you can boil it in a pail of water.

----------


## valice

> If you have the mobile heater, you can boil it in a pail of water.


This is excellent suggestion! Then we don't have to worry about not having a pot big enough to boil the driftwood...

----------


## bclee

Some driftwood can take weeks or even months to sink. I will tie rocks to the wood in the tank for a month or two until the driftwood stop floating. After that I will cut the rocks loose and remove them.

BC

----------


## fLuSh®

my water is cycling, if the DW still floats after 1 more week, i'm gonna tie some stones! thanks guys!
by the way, there are some pieces i'd like to join to the main DW, can i use silicon? any ideas?

----------


## cawanmushi

think if u go hardware shop there is some glue for wood.

----------


## lwm999

> If you have the mobile heater, you can boil it in a pail of water.


Be careful to check that the pail can take boiling water.

----------


## Johnc

> think if u go hardware shop there is some glue for wood.


Most wood glue are not waterproof. Silicon may or may not work depending on the texture (or how porous) your wood is. Look for glue for marine use. Make sure your wood is bone dry or it will not work.

/John

----------


## yappeyap

Try this method. Amano show me how its done in my dreams kekekek! 

Get some fishing lines (nylon) cut about 50-60cm, tied 2 fishing weights on both ends.

Lay your driftwood in the layout you wanted, when the water is no filled. Push one end of the weight deep into the gravel, then with the line go across and around the driftwood and finally the other end into the gravel. Works better with a few of these.... :Well done:  

Filled the rest of the water.....90% holding power.....the rest 10% depend on your skill in mastering the skill kekekek! :Grin:

----------

